# Parking fine for NOT obstructing traffic



## RabsyA (Jan 17, 2009)

Whilst enjoying a beach bbq on Friday I came back to find a parking fine from Dubai Police....all written in Arabic (which doesnt help)

After having it translated I still have no clue how much I need to pay it doesnt say! Not only that I have been fined for obstructing traffic although I was parked where ALL THE OTHER CARS were parked along the Walk on JBR/Marina by Sheraton Hotel.....however I seem to be the only person who got fined. 

I fail to understand how I am obstructing traffic by parking in a parking slot....

Not only that - I can't even seem to find the fine listed on the Dubai Police website.

Any suggestions as to what I can do?


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

RabsyA said:


> Whilst enjoying a beach bbq on Friday I came back to find a parking fine from Dubai Police....all written in Arabic (which doesnt help)
> 
> After having it translated I still have no clue how much I need to pay it doesnt say! Not only that I have been fined for obstructing traffic although I was parked where ALL THE OTHER CARS were parked along the Walk on JBR/Marina by Sheraton Hotel.....however I seem to be the only person who got fined.
> 
> ...


its so annoying and pathetic, just a money making scheme. you can object but there is no point

you pay on the police website.

is it a hire car cos they might have paid the fine and charge u 

check with them


----------



## RabsyA (Jan 17, 2009)

rosco said:


> its so annoying and pathetic, just a money making scheme. you can object but there is no point
> 
> you pay on the police website.
> 
> ...


I have no idea what to do....I cant find it on their site


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

RabsyA said:


> I have no idea what to do....I cant find it on their site


Is it a hire car? have you checked with them. I have a hire car and any fines are paid by them and then re charged

put your reg or fine number on this site

www.dubaipolice.gov.ae


----------



## RabsyA (Jan 17, 2009)

I have put my reg number on the website but nothing showing. Not called the rental company but I think I will.


----------



## cadas (Sep 18, 2008)

They aren't parking slots on that road, there is a small two car bay down near the Sheraton but the rest is illegal parking. 

The police come by on a regular basis and issue tickets to cars parked there. If you were there a long time then it would be unusual if you didn't get a ticket. 

There are huge car parks along this section that are free.


----------



## RabsyA (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks Cadas thats what I realised...the only confusion is why not say I parked illegally...why say obstructing traffic....thats why I am annoyed.

Oh well lesson learnt.


----------



## skatingsimon (Jun 28, 2009)

*Parking fine in JBR*



RabsyA said:


> Thanks Cadas thats what I realised...the only confusion is why not say I parked illegally...why say obstructing traffic....thats why I am annoyed.
> 
> Oh well lesson learnt.


I've just been stung for parking across the road from Starbucks in what I thought was a parking bay! Apparently it's a bus stop. I've never seen a bus go down The Walk yet! Also, if it's a bus stop, then why does it have 4 parking bays clearly marked in different coloured bricks?

It was a very expensive bottle of water I just bought


----------



## ian731 (Dec 17, 2008)

I have had a couple of tickets down in that area over the last 9 months or so. Neither of them have appeared on the Police web site.

They don't appear when you try to pay at the ATMs. It's possible to make payment at the ATMs in Marina Mall - at the Mareq Bank I think.

I am working on the basis that I don't really have to pay until I re-register my car - and only if it comes up on the records then. 

In summary I would not worry about it -- they must issue thousands of tickets in the JBR/Marina area -- I see cars with tickets every night on the way home.


----------



## skatingsimon (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi Ian,

I took the ticket to an Arabic speaker in Boutique 1 - he said it just seems like a 'warning' saying don't park in a bus-stop, and that there was no figure quoted as the fine.. I guess I'll find out in a couple of days once they've had chance to load the fine onto the police website!




ian731 said:


> I have had a couple of tickets down in that area over the last 9 months or so. Neither of them have appeared on the Police web site.
> 
> They don't appear when you try to pay at the ATMs. It's possible to make payment at the ATMs in Marina Mall - at the Mareq Bank I think.
> 
> ...


----------



## levlinm (Jun 20, 2009)

The police have a terms stuck in their heads whilst giving fine and one of them is "obstructing traffic" ..fines usually take more than 1-2 weeks to show on their website and when they do there is a charge of 10AED usually claimed as knowledge fee(wt_ )..


----------



## DLNW (Jun 17, 2009)

RabsyA said:


> Whilst enjoying a beach bbq on Friday I came back to find a parking fine from Dubai Police....all written in Arabic (which doesnt help)
> 
> After having it translated I still have no clue how much I need to pay it doesnt say! Not only that I have been fined for obstructing traffic although I was parked where ALL THE OTHER CARS were parked along the Walk on JBR/Marina by Sheraton Hotel.....however I seem to be the only person who got fined.
> 
> ...


call 800 7777 they sometimes seem quicker than the site (makes no sense but there you go!)


----------

